# Funny Comment



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I was at a Run Thru this past Sunday and someone I know who has border collies commented on Faelan's run as 

*very nice, but then goldens are so easy to train, not like border collies. BCs tend to crowd and forge ............*

heeeheeeheee like our goldens don't? LOL the legend lives about goldens just knowing how to heel


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

/facepalm

You cannot win. When Bear misbehaves it's all MY fault cause OBVIOUSLY my training is lacking. But when he is perfect "oh he's a golden."

Uhhhhhh huh.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I just spit my gum out laughing. 

**** I think if people like that get their hands on a young and more or less untrained golden retriever, they figure it out.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

A woman with Irish Water Spaniels said to me that she would never own a golden for obedience because it's a "gimme". Same woman told the judges at an AKC Hunt test right before test dog ran, that she has a serious handicap because she doesn't have a lab.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

:Oh come on Sharon, didn't you know Goldens are all born with advanced level obedience titles:


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

It does make me wonder, if that is so, why people chose to get other breeds at all?


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

There are 3 other Golden's in our class, each is so different. That being said, a week ago, when I had Banshee in class and she kept standing from a sit in heel position, our trainer told me not to get frustrated. "She's not a Golden and Doberman's tend to have a sitting problem." 
Recently a friend commented after Finley got her CD that, "Well, she's a Golden, isn't that what she's supposed to do?" There was a lot of time and effort on both our parts earning that basic title. And the same amount of time and effort will be put into getting that for Banshee. They each are better at different aspects of any training we do. I personally think (at this point and maybe my thoughts will change as I learn and experience more) that given the time and effort most dogs will and can do well. What I love most about working with Finley is her attitude. She loves it, whether she's right or wrong, she just enjoys working and that is what makes it enjoyable for me. One of the Golden's in our class doesn't seem to enjoy it as much. She can do it, but it's more of an "Okay, if I _have _to attitude." I never thought Finley or any of our Golden's here that do well, do it simply because of their breed. I think in any breed or mix breed, their individual personalities will come a long way in training. Ok, that was a bit of a ramble......


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> *very nice, but then goldens are so easy to train, not like border collies. BCs tend to crowd and forge ............*


well why didn't anyone tell me that Sunfire dogs are part BC? It all makes sense now! :


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Would someone please tell Teddi she's a Golden and obedience is what Goldens do! She doesn't believe me, says it looks like work, she's gonna take a nap on the couch. 

Teddi is a complete 180, or should I make that 360 from Gabby. Teddi says what work ethic. Work is a 4 letter word.


----------

